# Question about being on-call (networking job)



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

When the job desciription says " you must be on-call 8-5 mon-fri "

What if you get no calls~?? Do you still get paid~??

OR what if your done working @ a site & you get no calls after that~?? Do you still get paid~??

Im trying to figure out how this works

I want to get a career in working w/ servers


----------



## JeffreyNYA (Apr 7, 2009)

Why don't you post the add. Hard to know what they mean just by this. Is it full time, contract.


----------



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

lol well im just saying because usually a bunch of network admins jobs or sys admin jobs ive seen they said " on call 24-7 " or w/e .. so im assuming that u get paid until work time is over~?? even when u got no calls~??


----------



## JeffreyNYA (Apr 7, 2009)

Well ya, if you are on call you get paid for the time you are on call. Sometime companies will pay you to just be on call. Not sure how popular that is anymore.


----------



## tech313 (Sep 2, 2008)

Most likely a sys admin position will be salaried. You get X thousand a year to do everything needed which is to be on call the specified hours and fix whatever comes up. If you are THE admin then you just call your techs when something goes wrong and make them fix it


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

My on call is a flat rate, called or not.


----------

